# Help naming wav files



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I recently received the ECA Demo Discs from Audionutz and I'm trying to add folder and file names to the files on the flash drive. I downloaded Tagscanner but I'm running into a few problems. When I tried to rename the first folder a couple of the files named correctly and a couple files lost all their naming. Now Im unable to rename the files that lost their naming. If I enter information in the album or title and click save it skips to the next track without saving.

I also sometimes receive a "stream write error" when trying to rename and that is usually when I lose the file name information. I appreciate any help.


----------

